# Avoid €500 notes like the plague...



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

One lesson learned - don't bring big bills.

When coming we wanted to bring some cash euros and when we got them at our bank back in the US, they asked us if we minded big bills and we said no problem. Aye! No one will take them. Anything over €100 and they look at you like you are a money launderer. Some places don't like anything over €50. We eventually had to take them down to the Banco de España and exchange them there. I suppose that once we have a bank account set up, that might work too, but man, this was a rough couple of days as we've been sponging cash off our friend who lives here. All is well now, at least, Lesson learned.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Must be regional as we recently used €100 in bars and shops no issues. Least it's sorted


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think I've ever even seen a €100 note! We even have problems sometimes with €50s.- I tried to pay my hairdresser with one once, and he had to go to a nearby restaurant to get change.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

The big box stores will take big bills (100€ and up), but they're about the only ones who will, at least around here. And as you said, even 50€'s can be tough to use. 

Why is it that the banks have so many large bills but the people only spend 20€'s? Just the other day I withdrew 500€ from an ATM and it asked if I wanted large or small bills. I said small bills. So it gave me one 10€, two 20€'s and nine 50€'s. I tremble to think what kind of bills I would have gotten if I had said I wanted large bills.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

€500 notes used to be called "Bin Ladens" in Spain because they were never seen anywhere. It was assumed they had all been hidden under mattresses somewhere. I've never seen one, and I can't remember the last time I saw a €100 note either.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Just the other day I withdrew 500€ from an ATM and it asked if I wanted large or small bills. I said small bills. So it gave me one 10€, two 20€'s and nine 50€'s. I tremble to think what kind of bills I would have gotten if I had said I wanted large bills.


I think 50€ is the largest note ATM will dispense in my experience.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I think 50€ is the largest note ATM will dispense in my experience.


I withdrew 200€ from an ATM whilst visiting El Campello once and only got one note, it was a good job that we were 8 for lunch at a restaurant or I would never had been able to change it. I now press the 80€ button and usually get 4 20€ notes, for higher amounts I do it several times.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> Must be regional as we recently used €100 in bars and shops no issues. Least it's sorted


Perhaps. I mean, I know there are places that will accept them. But, for example, we recently tried to give a down payment on an apartment and we asked if cash was alright, they said sure, but they refused anything over €50. And this was an agency. On the other hand, I did use a €100 note last time I was here.

I think the important point was to avoid the €500 note, and probably the €200.

I mean, in the States, it's not uncommon for small places to refuse $100 or even $50 notes, so you don't wipe out their change, and perhaps because there is a higher chance of counterfeit. But you'd always be able to find some place nearby who would accept them. It sounds about the same.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Well TIL €200 and €500 notes are a thing...


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

I believe they've stoped printing the €500.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

I was able to unload one €500 note at El Corte Inglés today, spending €458. They didn't bat an eye.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

Phew!!! And we just unloaded the last of them when we opened a bank account. So I guess the moral is that bringing €500 notes can work, you just have to be careful if you need cash in the short term.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

stevesainty said:


> I withdrew 200€ from an ATM whilst visiting El Campello once and only got one note, it was a good job that we were 8 for lunch at a restaurant or I would never had been able to change it. I now press the 80€ button and usually get 4 20€ notes, for higher amounts I do it several times.


I too go for multiples of €80 at the ATM. it usually pays out €50+€20+€10 which is handy for day to day living.

Steve


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

I remember getting paid with two 500 Euro notes for one of my jobs, a few years back. I was able to use one to pay my rent, but I struggled to find a place to accept the other one. In the end I bought a few presents in Vips and they accepted the note.


----------

